

Game's shifting strategies leaves Beane, sage of Moneyball, behind - lrm242
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/writers/tom_verducci/08/02/billy.beane.moneyball/index.html

======
lrm242
Billy Beane was the central character in Michael Lewis' book Moneyball whose
central theme was using detailed statistics and out of the box thinking to
determine a player's true value, rather than gut feel or standard criteria. I
post this because it is a great example of how evolution is required to stay
on top. Markets will adapt and your golden edge can disappear right before
your very eyes.

